# the towers,leicester medical supers house 2009



## MD (Feb 1, 2009)

after being at a loose end today i thought id have another crack at my nemesis! so i drove in parked right outside and blagged my way in. after talking to his gaffer and security telling him i was a designer!! i was in my main objective being the medical superintendents house and the chapel i didnt manage the chapel as its locked up tight but i did get a bonus 
medical superintendents house





me parked outside




main stairs




strange toilet on 2nd floor al fresco.




3rd floor 




which leads to...........




with its spongey floor covered in inches of pigeon shit what i didnt know was that the said floor covered one of the biggest water tanks ive seen!​


----------



## Danny523 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice, i want to go!


----------



## Kingblag (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent MD, i drive past this little gem everyday. arn't the buildings beautiful?


----------



## MD (Feb 3, 2009)

yes mate its a cracking building 
ive managed to get the old plans for the buildings (whole site) and 1971 nursing badge from there 
im getting a good collection with more still to come


----------



## scoobs (Feb 3, 2009)

really nice pictures you got there mate,well done.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Liking the "bold as brass yet stealthy" approach! 

Nice pics, a great building by the looks of it.

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## RichardH (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic! A shame you weren't able to get into the old chapel. I'd love to know if it looks anything like I remember it.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 4, 2009)

RichardH said:


> Fantastic! A shame you weren't able to get into the old chapel. I'd love to know if it looks anything like I remember it.



Yeah its a shame about the chapel. Its always been locked up tight since the place closed as far as I know


----------



## RichardH (Feb 4, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Yeah its a shame about the chapel. Its always been locked up tight since the place closed as far as I know



Possibly since even before the hospital closed. The years (not to mention the sex, drugs and alcohol) have dimmed my mind, but I think that the main chapel was closed some years before the rest of the site, due to a problem with the building - whether that was structural, asbestos, or simply maintenance costs, I have no idea.

I remember playing a monstrosity of an electronic organ a few times in a repurposed hall elsewhere on the site, but as I moved away from the area shortly afterwards I don't know if the chapel closure was temporary or permanent.


----------



## nursepayne (Feb 5, 2009)

Way to go Matt!!!!!!!!!The outside of that place looks divine.Have they cleared off now then with their dogs?


----------



## MD (Nov 15, 2009)

After being in the area i thought id take my chances at the towers 
the only part not documented being the chapel until today using some serious stealth and avoiding 2 security guards and one in a van i managed this..




















My fave shot St luke the physician..


----------



## RichardH (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally, the chapel falls to the determined assault of MattDonut. Result! :jimlad:

What a pity it's all cleared out. I wonder what happened to the organ.


----------



## losttom (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice one mate


----------

